# Which is the worst/best bank in Australia?



## banjo_pete (20 April 2006)

Give us your horror stories and also your feel good stories!

Ill start.

When our leasee went Bankrupt, we had to come in and run the buiness. We talked to the leasees bank (nab)to orginise the purchase of the goods a chatles(market value of 20k). The bank came back with a figure of 60k, mmmm, We told them we were not able to pay this amount and could we come to an agreement (25k to 30k).  The banks reply was and i quote,  "60k or we will come and take it all to the tip! I now have my back up.  What to do! Called my soilictor and his advice was a masterstroke. He said to me let them take it all and when i say all, he meant all.  Not only the beds and chairs, he said make them take the air cons in the wall, take everything, but if you leave a whole in the wall, you need to fix it and brick it up, you need to take all piping and anything to do with the chattels.  Reply from the bank we accept your offer of 25k,   Managed to get them for 20k.

give me your stories


----------



## Prospector (20 April 2006)

This is a bad story that ended up OK in the end.  NAB (funny, same bank : )recently publically advised that some customers had been incorrectly charged fees.  We had some investment mortgages with the bank 12 months ago.
We didnt think anything of it until last month when $2000 was deposited into one of our accounts, and $250 into another account.  Got an extra diamond bracelet before partner found out!    So I feel good!


----------



## banjo_pete (20 April 2006)

ill say Commbank


----------



## bullmarket (20 April 2006)

This is not a plug for Commbank as I'm sure they have their fair share of disgruntled customers like the other banks but overall I have no complaints against CBA.

I have banked with CBA ever since primary school when we were given one of those tin bank money boxes.  A bank rep would come to our school once a week or fortnight (can't remember now) and we would make deposits or withdrawals and have our passbooks updated. 

I remember a few of the kids planned to hold up the bank rep one week   (well not really, I just made that up   )

Anyway, I just continued to bank with them throughout school, uni and then during work.  Mrs bullmarket and I had our home loan with them and we still do all our banking with them today. 

But always living in a city probably makes it easier regarding getting access to info, help, service or whatever than in rural areas. 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Julia (20 April 2006)

Ditto the essence of bullmarket's remarks but substitute ANZ with whom I have never had the slightest problem.
And regarding the thread re tellers at CBA being required to perform as essentially sales reps, I have never had any remotely similar experience as an ANZ customer.

Julia


----------



## professor_frink (21 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Ditto the essence of bullmarket's remarks but substitute ANZ with whom I have never had the slightest problem.
> And regarding the thread re tellers at CBA being required to perform as essentially sales reps, I have never had any remotely similar experience as an ANZ customer.
> 
> Julia



I'll tell my girlfriend to apply there then  
My vote goes to westpac.  :swear: 
Made my dad's life hell for awhile a few years back. A customer of his owed him a few thousand dollars and was taking awhile to pay. He missed a payment on his loan, because business in general was slow at the time, he contacted the bank and informed them of the situation, and that as soon as the customer coughed up, he would pay the month he missed.
They proceeded to spend the next 6 weeks harrassing him- he would get a phone call EVERY SECOND NIGHT from someone demanding payment. After awhile he stopped answering the phone! I had to screen all of his calls until his customer payed him. That was the only time he had ever got behind on paying them in 20 years of banking with them. 
Needless to say he doesn't bank there anymore, neither will anyone else in my family.


----------



## Savage_One (19 February 2008)

Alex Zollo v National Australia Bank

"The former builder says he took out mortgage insurance in 1987 but when he attempted to claim it after a workplace accident the bank told him the policy didn't exist and never had"
Kelly Nester: National Nine News 
Broadcast Date: 16 Jan 2008

http://www.supportzollo.com


----------



## roland (19 February 2008)

mmm, Westpac, wouldn't give my wife her first credit card - said she didn't qualify. She has her own business, 2 bank accounts with Westpac, always in the black, she runs the accounts for my business which also has 2 x accounts - always in the black.

I called them and said I'll close all the accounts if they don't reconsider.

She had a credit card that afternoon!


----------



## Struzball (19 February 2008)

Recently I got a credit card with ANZ and the limit is only $3000 per month.  I also have a card with CBA with a $5000 limit that I need to cancel.  
So I tried to raise the limit on the ANZ card and they told me that financially I'm fine, but I need to have the card with them for 12 months!
I told them I need it raised so I can cancel the other card, they said there's nothing they can do.

Though I'm sure they wouldn't hesitate to give me a $300,000 home loan hah.
Oh well, I'm sure I can live off $3000 a month (I pay off the full balance monthly).  

I still prefer ANZ, they're always really helpful and I never have to wait on hold to speak to somebody, I go to remote towns often for work and there is usually an ANZ ATM/branch in each town.


----------



## tech/a (19 February 2008)

*NAB*

Cost me my Arze in the late 80s
Happy to throw money at you not happy to work through hard times.


----------



## roland (19 February 2008)

maybe we should do an ASF group share raid on all the banks, buy up their stock and sack all the board members, that'd teach 'em!!


----------



## nioka (19 February 2008)

roland said:


> maybe we should do an ASF group share raid on all the banks, buy up their stock and sack all the board members, that'd teach 'em!!



I thought they were all overpriced and not worth the outlay. Which one do you suggest to start on. The only one worth thinking about if you want to go that way is to become a depositer in a local franchise of the Bendigo Bank. ( we don't have one but I have thought of getting involved in one.)


----------



## Bovinewaste (25 September 2012)

They are all shocker I suppose. I am with NAB and I find them shocking as far as knowing what the hell the are doing. Or more than likely dont care. 
I joined NAB and applied for a credit card and they said no as I did not have a credit rating (always used cash) but come back after a few months and try again. I went into the local branch and after a bit of haggling I was granted a credit card with a 500 limit, monthly repayments of 12.50. The told me to apply for an increase in 3 months time so I did - online. I got a letter from the online advisor saying my application was declined. No reason was given. So I wrote back straight away and asked why they had declined amy application. I earn over 100,000 a year, no kids, no debt and single. There was no evidence of me not paying the repayments, and in fact I pay the full balance every month before the due date. The new application was for a 2000 limit (payments 50 per month). I had not defaulted and I had history of paying 10 times more than the minimum 50 required.
The response I got was that my limit was increased overnight and I got 2 letters from NAB, on the same day one saying no the other saying yes. Hopeless use of paper and time, but I suppose it keeps the postie in a job.

Also, when taking/purchasing with your credit card it comes out straight away. But when a shop, or you, crdit it it takes a few days? Why is that? Who gets the interest off that?
The conclusion is that banks and retailers, like NAB and JB HIFI for example, rip millions of people off a day - and charge us for that privilage. It may be only a few cents you are losing but times that by a million or so.

What to do?


----------



## Mr Wilson (25 September 2012)

bullmarket said:


> I have banked with CBA ever since primary school when we were given one of those tin bank money boxes.  A bank rep would come to our school once a week or fortnight (can't remember now) and we would make deposits or withdrawals and have our passbooks updated.




This was the same for me also when attending primary school,
This make's me think it's a great marketing scheme, 

I am still with *CBA* I like there service's and they suit my needs, I also intend to invest when the price is right.  

I did have an account with *NAB* that I have since closed, due to No negligence on there behalf, I just didn't need two account's with two different providers,

As for creditors I had an account with *GE Money*, 
This company I personally did't like but that's only because I didn't read there terms and conditions and was also young and naive,

It's my opinion that a good or bad experience is entirely up to you,


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2012)

I've cycled through a few banks, and l'm only in my early 30's.

St George seems to be pretty good. Good customer service, website is easy to use, both share trading and normal banking. I still use St George for some stuff.
CBA, nothing special. Can only comment on their banking side, not Commsec.
Westpac, again, nothing special. Their Internet Banking site is sh!thouse, share trading isn't much better either, look/feel like from the early 90's eek. Compare that to St George, it's Chalk and Cheese.
BoQ, their mortgages are on the expensive side of the market. I think that most BoQ branches are franchisee owned, feels like they go out of their way to help you more than other bank branches (in-store). Couldn't get a 2nd mortgage organised with Aussie for months, walked into a BoQ with all my paperwork out of sheer frustration and was good to go after 20 minutes. Their internet banking interface is average (but does the job), they also have security tokens (which I used), so even if someone hacks into my account I won't lose sleep over it one iota. Random 8 digit code which changes every minute.
Haven't used NAB or Bendigo.

What would l like to see...a bank which has all of these;

Bank branded Virgin/Qantas credit card with good earning potential (min $1=1 point, or $1=1.5/2 points)
_Competitively_ priced mortgages
_Fair priced_ everyday accounts (fee-free if ~$1000 per month goes into the account)
_Extended opening hours_, 1 day a week till 9pm or open on a Saturday 9pm-5pm
_Above average_ website with a good share trading platform
_Takes internet security_ seriously with free tokens/sms code
_Competitively_ priced online share trading (with mobile app), including international shares/options available through the app
I'm dreaming right?


----------



## PeoplePower (18 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Ditto the essence of bullmarket's remarks but substitute ANZ with whom I have never had the slightest problem.
> And regarding the thread re tellers at CBA being required to perform as essentially sales reps, I have never had any remotely similar experience as an ANZ customer.
> 
> Julia




ANZ is definitely the worst. they don't care about their customers like they used to and they only want more and more.....there is no structure there anymore, and you speak to so many people about the one thing, that everything gets mixed up and each ones says they fixed the problem, but all that is done, is each has added another problem!

Even the branch employees comment on another employees work they have done on your account, only to do something silly themselves, and the next employee then comments on the last person who did something that they shouldn't have to your account, and so on! ANZ is bloody terrible now, and the reason things are going so wrong for them is because all they care about is money, which isn't new, but their obvious greed now shows instead of being masked by good customer service.

This has been going on for way too long now, and l know of many people who have the same issues with them.

They lied to me today, and it was such a big, fat one that l doubt that they can find their little recordings to prove it.

Such a shame, as l used to love this bank, but now, l have had enough.


----------



## awg (19 October 2012)

PeoplePower said:


> ANZ is definitely the worst. they don't care about their customers like they used to and they only want more and more.....there is no structure there anymore, and you speak to so many people about the one thing, that everything gets mixed up and each ones says they fixed the problem, but all that is done, is each has added another problem!




Dont even think about using ANZ if you have a SMSF with corporate trustee, each section will try and fob you off to another, and you will be very lucky to find someone that can assist. (even if they want to)

I am mandated to use ANZ as a hub for my SMSF, and when I emailed their complaints section to ask them to address the above issue. They did not reply. When I emailed them again and pointed out that their website resolved their complaints within 7 days, and enquiring if completely ignoring a complaint qualified as a resolution, a very haughty woman rang me and more or less said I could take my business elswhere, I pointed out that was not simple really, and how about they get their act together instead.

* note..the branch staff were good, its the phone firewall that stuffs you


Rabobank are by far the easiest I have dealt with.

I also like CBA, they have treated me well on several occassions


----------



## Julia (19 October 2012)

awg said:


> Dont even think about using ANZ if you have a SMSF with corporate trustee, each section will try and fob you off to another, and you will be very lucky to find someone that can assist. (even if they want to)



I changed my SMSF to a corporate trustee a couple of years ago and ANZ could not have been more helpful in the process.

Perhaps you need to establish a relationship with one person at your local branch, someone who has some authority, and channel all your problems through that person.  I've been with the same branch for 20 years and have never had any query or difficulty that wasn't immediately attended to.


----------



## awg (21 October 2012)

awg said:


> * note..the branch staff were good, its the phone firewall that stuffs you






Julia said:


> I changed my SMSF to a corporate trustee a couple of years ago and ANZ could not have been more helpful in the process.
> 
> Perhaps you need to establish a relationship with one person at your local branch, someone who has some authority, and channel all your problems through that person.  I've been with the same branch for 20 years and have never had any query or difficulty that wasn't immediately attended to.




Hi, As noted I did do that, and they were frustrated as well!

The nub of the problem is ANZ, has a Super dept, Business, Personal...so a Pty LTD SMSF has element of all 3.
(other banks have this problem as well, to some extent)

I am especially aggrieved they offer a much lower rate of interest on pty ltd super accounts than personal name super accounts..try rabo!


----------



## Julia (21 October 2012)

awg said:


> I am especially aggrieved they offer a much lower rate of interest on pty ltd super accounts than personal name super accounts..try rabo!



Yep, I use Rabo also.  Very customer friendly and they don't over complicate things.


----------



## sptrawler (21 October 2012)

Police and Nurses in W.A. They are great to deal with, the only down side is their term deposit rates are a bit low.


----------



## stewiejp (21 October 2012)

I'm passionate about bank fees - that and interest rates payable to the customer. When NAB and ANZ started charging me fees, I took all my business (savings, mortgage and cards) to Bendigo where there were no fees. Either the NAB or ANZ staff actually laughed at me stating all banks charge fees. While I had a home loan, there were no fees associated with my credit card or savings (mortgage offset) account. When I paid the house off - they re-appeared and I was outta there.

Now I have my everyday banking (wages, bills, ATM card) with ING. Zero fees - full stop. Use any ATM in Australia to withdraw $200 or more and they rebate any ATM fee charged. On top of that, withdraw $200 or more at an EFTPOS machine at your local supermarket and they credit you 50c. Not a lot of money but it's better than being charged $2.50..

My savings are with RAMS - 4.95% paid monthly, or 5.75% if I deposit $200 or more in a month (excluding interest) and make no withdrawals. Again, fee free. Short term savings I keep with ING at a bit under 4% - eg. We are taking a holiday soon and they cash I'll be paying for the flights and accommodation I throw into the ING savings account which is instantly accessible when we decide on dates etc and pay online, so as not to affect my "bonus interest" on the RAMS account.

Share trading is with ComSec1 - again fee free (other than brokerage) and pays 4%. When I call them for queries (not often) a *person* answers within seconds, and sorts out my silly question.

ING customer service so far has been outstanding, even though there are no branches in Melbourne. Phone calls never last longer than 10 minutes, although I haven't had a lot of reason to call them yet.


----------



## sptrawler (21 October 2012)

stewiejp said:


> I'm passionate about bank fees - that and interest rates payable to the customer. When NAB and ANZ started charging me fees, I took all my business (savings, mortgage and cards) to Bendigo where there were no fees. Either the NAB or ANZ staff actually laughed at me stating all banks charge fees. While I had a home loan, there were no fees associated with my credit card or savings (mortgage offset) account. When I paid the house off - they re-appeared and I was outta there.
> 
> Now I have my everyday banking (wages, bills, ATM card) with ING. Zero fees - full stop. Use any ATM in Australia to withdraw $200 or more and they rebate any ATM fee charged. On top of that, withdraw $200 or more at an EFTPOS machine at your local supermarket and they credit you 50c. Not a lot of money but it's better than being charged $2.50..
> 
> ...




All sounds good except:
BOQ is the first bank in 20 years to report a loss.
ING I don't think is a bank, therefore wouldn't have to conform to capital adequacy regulations and I'm not sure it qualifies for the gov $250k insurance.
As far as 'RAMS' goes, I think they are just a mortage lender. So if you put your money there, don't come bawling to us.LOL

Don't take what I say as gospel, do your own research. My research on the above took about 30 seconds on google.


----------



## Julia (21 October 2012)

stewiejp said:


> I'm passionate about bank fees - that and interest rates payable to the customer. When NAB and ANZ started charging me fees, I took all my business (savings, mortgage and cards) to Bendigo where there were no fees. Either the NAB or ANZ staff actually laughed at me stating all banks charge fees. While I had a home loan, there were no fees associated with my credit card or savings (mortgage offset) account. When I paid the house off - they re-appeared and I was outta there.



I have always banked with ANZ.  I have never paid any fees.  I have many accounts with them.
If you were paying fees you were not asking the right questions about how you could best be served by the bank.


----------



## stewiejp (22 October 2012)

RAMS - yes it is covered by the government guarantee, and is owned by Westpac. 

ING - agree, it probably works to a different set of rules but I generally keep under $2000 with them, as it is simply my day to day transaction account, not savings. According to its website though, funds are covered by the same government guarantee as other banks.

ANZ fees - I'm sure things have changed, when I was with them I was a lot younger and barely had any money with them, though I did have a mortgage. As I said - when that was the case, there were no fees. This was about 15 years ago. 

Nowadays as Julia says it is simple to avoid bank fees and charges by asking the right questions or taking business elsewhere, but I am amazed how many people don't and stay with their bank just because they always have...


----------



## sptrawler (22 October 2012)

stewiejp said:


> RAMS - yes it is covered by the government guarantee, and is owned by Westpac.
> 
> ING - agree, it probably works to a different set of rules but I generally keep under $2000 with them, as it is simply my day to day transaction account, not savings. According to its website though, funds are covered by the same government guarantee as other banks.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info, I didn't realise Rams had been bought by Westpac.


----------



## Bill M (25 October 2012)

Today my wife tried to close her Bendigo Bank Account. For no other reason other than she doesn't use it anymore and there is no branch near us. Goes into the bank armed with ID and asked to have the account closed. They said you have to pay $6.70 to close the account. Why? Never happened before, Oh it's a transaction and you have to pay. OK she pays, we leave and drive back home. 3 hours later they call her, err sorry we should not have charged you that $6.70 and the next time you are down this way you can come and pick it up. How useless is that? So for me Bendigo Bank is a fail and their internet banking wasn't real good either when we were hooked up for it.

The best bank was RAMS. Got online today, filled out an online application form for the RAMS SAVER account with electronic ID and the account was ready for deposits and withdrawals with full access in 10 minutes. No paper work, no fuss. Already transferred some money in. 10 out of 10 RAMS!!!!!


----------



## Julia (25 October 2012)

I'm not surprised to hear about Bendigo being such a pain.  Several years ago I wanted to take one of their term deposits for my SMSF.  At the time the fund had two trustees and I had POA to sign all documents on behalf of the second trustee.  That had worked perfectly well with other banks.

But not for Bendigo.  They insisted the other trustee had to come into the branch personally and establish her 100 points of ID.  I patiently explained about the POA.  Waste of time.  Walked out in disgust and will never go back.


----------



## chops_a_must (28 February 2013)

Have been really happy with ME Bank.

Great rates. 5.1% for a websaver. No fees. They use Westpac ATMs for their cards, so no problems there.

Will be using them for a term deposit as well.

The family have been using them for home loans, which are about 1% below anyone else apparently.

All you need is an Aus Super number, which you can get for free anyway.

It's been good, because I had been severely disappointed with the banks since my Statewest banking got taken over by BOQ.

Highly recommended.


----------



## qldfrog (28 February 2013)

Good timing:
 I am probably going to leave CBA: it has been my bank (personal + my company for more than 10 years but are making error after error, I had a wealth package (paying 375$ for it) and decided to dropit as it was of no value for me, this started a chain of events for the last month.
 I ended up today with fee still appplied more than a month after formally requesting to be out (they will be waived but that is another call, 3 sets of credit cards sent so far (I refuse to pay a fee to have a CC):
I am not using comsec anymore: not competitive even when I try to explain that at 30 trades a day, 20 a pop was really too much...
not using their TD or online savers..
what's left?
And they have never been able to allocate me a dedicated contact even when I made the effort of dealing with the same branch during all that time
Julia is happy with ANZ, any other feedback from the big banks?


----------



## Mad (3 April 2013)

Westpac get my vote.  I've been with them 50 years with a dead perfect credit rating and $250,000 in deposits. I asked them for an investment loan a few days ago and they said that they would not match Commonwealth's rates because for 0.01% they were "sure I could not be bothered changing banks."

My response was that "I agree that it will cost me more in time and trouble but I can't come into your bank every week knowing you were the guys that shafted a loyal customer just because you could."  The guy said he didn't get that reasoning but if enough people do what I did he may start to.


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2013)

CBA Brilliant.

But a piece of advice.

If you owe a bank enough for it to hurt badly if you default
you'll find the best service you can possibly get will be yours.

If your paying your interest and paying off or down loans 
 and turning through big dollars your the person for them.

They even allocate you a Business bank manager and he
can do all sorts of things.

Doesn't matter which bank---Pun not intended.


----------



## burglar (3 April 2013)

Mad said:


> Westpac get my vote.  I've been with them 50 years with a dead perfect credit rating and $250,000 in deposits. I asked them for an investment loan a few days ago and they said that they would not match Commonwealth's rates because for 0.01% they were "sure I could not be bothered changing banks."
> 
> My response was that "I agree that it will cost me more in time and trouble but I can't come into your bank every week knowing you were the guys that shafted a loyal customer just because you could."  The guy said he didn't get that reasoning but if enough people do what I did he may start to.




My bro just up and left the Comm and took his business to NAB.
He is delighted!!
He says this is the first time in 50 years he has a reasonable human-being helping with his banking.


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2013)

burglar said:


> My bro just up and left the Comm and took his business to NAB.
> He is delighted!!
> He says this is the first time in 50 years he has a reasonable human-being helping with his banking.




1987
Didn't owe enough to hurt NAB 
So in their wisdom as my cash flow couldn't
cover interest at 18% they cranked it up to 24%
really helpful.

Cost me a marriage and all but my business property at the time.
House IP's industrial practically every cent I had.No interest in
helping---eg hold interest rate---Stop payment for 6 mths.
Sell some and review.

These guys were ruthless--- so if NAB were the last bank standing 
Id choose the mattress.

*HINT 2*

Youll see how great your bank is when you get in the poo
not when all is dandy.
They love to hand it out but hate it when you cant pay it back.


----------



## burglar (3 April 2013)

tech/a said:


> ... They love to hand it out ...




In the past I have been with NAB, a marriage of convenience!? 
But now I deal with CPS Credit Union.


----------



## FlyingFox (3 April 2013)

tech/a said:


> CBA Brilliant.
> 
> But a piece of advice.
> 
> ...




+1 . Or you happen to have a large deposit with them.


----------



## Logique (3 April 2013)

St George used to be a brilliant little bank. But then it merged with Westpac, and suddenly it was.. fees for this, fees for that, and can you verify your identity please. After 25 years as a customer.

My response..see you later, close the account please. 

With ING Bank now, excellent, wondering why I didn't leave sooner. ING say they have an Australian banking licence and are covered by the Govt Guarantee.


----------



## YMI (4 April 2013)

Logique said:


> ...With ING Bank now, excellent, wondering why I didn't leave sooner. ING say they have an Australian banking licence and are covered by the Govt Guarantee.



+1

My parents used to have a huge amount of debt or better big bank loans and I remember walking into the branch was always a joy. They knew my name and made jokes although I’m just one of the kids…

Today I have no loan and can just tell what I experienced about bank fees. A bank doesn’t need to charge service fees imo. I closed my ANZ account because I think they are one of the more expensive banks, $5-18 per mon. that’s ridiculous and I can’t see any better services that would justify the fees. Although I’m convinced they’re just a bit behind and probably will also offer a free transaction account soon.

I have accounts at two different banks now. One bank that has enough available branches to deposit cash and an Internet bank I’ve chosen because of higher interest earnings, I can use the bank card at any ATM without fees and they have promotional offers like refunding 5% of all my shopping for half a year or once they paid $50 because I spent $250 in December… I know that's just peanuts but I like it anyway.

I always thought it’s safer to go with a big bank but the example of Cyprus shows that over there apparently all banks are fine but the largest two. So I guess that's another example that the size doesn’t always matter.


----------



## Julia (4 April 2013)

YMI said:


> Today I have no loan and can just tell what I experienced about bank fees. A bank doesn’t need to charge service fees imo. I closed my ANZ account because I think they are one of the more expensive banks, $5-18 per mon. that’s ridiculous and I can’t see any better services that would justify the fees. Although I’m convinced they’re just a bit behind and probably will also offer a free transaction account soon.



?????
You are obviously not asking the right questions about fee free accounts.
I've been with ANZ for ever and have never paid any fees on any account, other than a mortgage.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 April 2013)

unrelated:

Banks in Aus are 4x more profitable than those in Europe and US.


----------



## sptrawler (4 April 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> unrelated:
> 
> Banks in Aus are 4x more profitable than those in Europe and US.




Also probably 4x less likely to go belly up.

The only good thing about having a strong banking system, is you don't feel as nervous putting your money in for safe keeping.


----------



## doctorj (4 April 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Also probably 4x less likely to go belly up.




It's worth reading this recent report from the IMF.  Overall, Australian banks are in good health, but their concentrated exposure to Aus mortgages and reliance on wholesale funding makes them vulnerable to shocks.


----------



## Lee73 (17 May 2013)

Recently I had my car broken into wallet phone etc taken.
I am also a single parent for 2 autistic boys one of whom is non verbal another who has only this year started having seizures some so severe his heart and breathing has stopped and he requires medication daily and getting a autistic child person too take medication is a task and a half.
Anyway due too the thieves I was very very behind on everything half my pension was was gone before I got it just fixing up the mobile bill that was because of the burg.
So I eventually had too ask my 70 something very ill mother too lend me just a few bucks before my next pension, she got out of bed went too the bank all good.
I go too the ATM take $100 out and I am putting away the card about too take the money and it is sucked back into the machine huh?
So I take another $100 out too see if it will come out of that tranaction or at least show up back on my balance !
Nope it had not and I only asked for $200 , so I contact the bank straight away.
Do a dispute blah blah am told it may show up the next day.
It does not so I go inside my NAB branch in Northam I explain the situation, by the look of sorrow and embarrassment in her eyes I know it's not good news.
Yes this ATM has done this before too numerous customers and it took months too get the money back and it's a machine known too do this.
So it is nowq Friday I am out of food meds and petrol even I got neighbours too tow car back in garage after I checked ATM and got daily meds.
Chemist will cover me until Tuesday when my regular pension goes in.
I have explained the situation too NAB , IT MAY NOT BE THERE POLICY BLAH BLAH BUT ETHICALLY MORRALLY THEY ARE IN THE WRONG AND SHOULD DO THE PROPER AUSTRALIAN THING, BUT I FORGOT THERE NOT AUSTRALIAN NOR ARE THEY ETHICAL OR MORAL, THE4Y REFUSED TOO EVEN GIVE ME A $50 ADVANCE BECAUSE I HAVE NOT BEEN A CUSTOMER THAT LONG 3 MONTHS YES I AGGREE IT IS NOT LONG BUT I AM ONLY ASKING FOR WHAT IS MINE TOO BE RETURNED WHEN A ATM OVERPAYS THEY KNOW P-0RETTY DAM QUICK REVERSE IT AND THEY DO NOT CARE , SO THANKS TO NAB I WILL HAVE TOO HIT UP CHARITIES FOR FOOD ETC THIS WEEKEND AND IT'S SHAMEFUL I AM TAKING FROM PEOPLE WHO REALLY NEED I ONLY REALLY NEED BECAUSE I BANKED WITH NAB


----------



## Bill M (18 May 2013)

Lee73 said:


> So it is nowq Friday I am out of food meds and petrol even I got neighbours too tow car back in garage after I checked ATM and got daily meds.
> Chemist will cover me until Tuesday when my regular pension goes in.
> I have explained the situation too NAB , IT MAY NOT BE THERE POLICY BLAH BLAH BUT ETHICALLY MORRALLY THEY ARE IN THE WRONG AND SHOULD DO THE PROPER AUSTRALIAN THING, BUT I FORGOT THERE NOT AUSTRALIAN NOR ARE THEY ETHICAL OR MORAL, THE4Y REFUSED TOO EVEN GIVE ME A $50 ADVANCE BECAUSE I HAVE NOT BEEN A CUSTOMER THAT LONG 3 MONTHS YES I AGGREE IT IS NOT LONG BUT I AM ONLY ASKING FOR WHAT IS MINE TOO BE RETURNED WHEN A ATM OVERPAYS THEY KNOW P-0RETTY DAM QUICK REVERSE IT AND THEY DO NOT CARE , SO THANKS TO NAB I WILL HAVE TOO HIT UP CHARITIES FOR FOOD ETC THIS WEEKEND AND IT'S SHAMEFUL I AM TAKING FROM PEOPLE WHO REALLY NEED I ONLY REALLY NEED BECAUSE I BANKED WITH NAB




Considering everything you have said it probably would have been a good idea for the bank to make a special payment for the $100 to you and then work it out later. However you got to look at the flipside of the coin too, can you imagine if people got wind of the bank giving $100 to anybody who said the machine was faulty? There would be a queue a mile long. What if those not entitled to legitimate claim never paid back the money? What sort of criminal sentence do you think they should receive? I understand your side of the story as well as the banks. I hope you get your money back soon, good luck.


----------

